# *



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow! You do some great work. I would love it if you could blog on here and read your thoughts while on the job, but then again with the work you do you are probably too busy.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Most impressive!! Interesting looking table. Look forward to seeing what variation you come up with.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful! As much as people love "wood" cabinets- high quality euro cabinets made of composite materials are in vogue. 
I think that the middle class Americans see these as IKEA knock down. Yet in the higher end areas these modern cabinets are very well constructed and expensive.

As for your table, very nice. My thoughts are on the top. At first glance, wow, then I think- can you cantilever the top to support weight, so that you don't have a "tee ter totter" effect. Otherwords, can a beautiful blond sipping wine, while talking to Harvey Winestein, sit on the table edge without tipping the table downwards? No pun intended, for in the past I did some cantilevered decks- again many years ago. Nice job


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

nice work jbay! kitchen looks awesome. would love to see a pic of the interior of one of the cabinets as well. looks like most of the base cabinets are drawer units which seems to be the trend these days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> nice work jbay! kitchen looks awesome. would love to see a pic of the interior of one of the cabinets as well. looks like most of the base cabinets are drawer units which seems to be the trend these days.
> 
> - TungOil


+1 I want a picture of the blond sitting on the end of table; cabinets I can build


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I do like euro-style cabinets and minimalist design. It's a smart looking kitchen, the backsplash is the perfect compliment to the cabinets and countertop. What are the countertops? They don't appear to be natural stone.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks everybody!

@Kaleb, I used to try some blogs, but there never was much interest, felt like it was a waste of my time.

@woodbutcherbynight, Top will be 8/4 Walnut, Were still working on the bottom, could be clad in chemetal, 
or wood with an ebony stain.

@Desert, Top won't tip, once it's attached to the base it should be plenty heavy enough.
(As long as the blondes aren't over 130 lbs)

@TungOil, Interiors are just melamine. The only pic of the interior is from a small cabinet in the other room, but there all basically the same.









@Rick, I don't remember for sure, I think they said it was Silestone. It's made with Quartz and is very hard, not like solid surface materials. I like how the splash goes clear to the ceiling.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I just went to look at your projects and they are all removed?


> ?


??


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

me too :<((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Guys welcome to the Mystery man Jbay-

He is a very talented man and should you or your topic peak his curiosity; he responds. I find his persona interesting stand by- he always added insight to my projects- thanks Jbay ( what keys do you press for tears : )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have seen his work, good stuff way beyond my ability.

I do enjoy his wit on the various threads. Refreshing….


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks you guys,


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I guess it's a privet showing ,but I'm sure it's nice work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

A1jim 
Nice to see you posting here. Jbay works in mystery- he set a limit but I saved the original. I may try to duplicate the base… As for his work, like he says- PM for his portfolio and he will send you a link to see some nice work. 
Also, he interacts more openly on Sundays….


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> A1jim
> Nice to see you posting here. Jbay works in mystery- he set a limit but I saved the original. I may try to duplicate the base… As for his work, like he says- PM for his portfolio and he will send you a link to see some nice work.
> Also, he interacts more openly on Sundays….
> 
> ...


Thanks DW,

but should be mentioned:
I'm building my own version of this table. 
This is not my work, only a picture from the client for inspiration.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesting design thanks, DW and "J"


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

oops double post


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I guess it s a privet showing ,but I m sure it s nice work.
> 
> - a1Jim


Not private, available to anyone that wants to see it, 
(you've seen most of it over the years anyway)
As my signature says…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

It's 4:00 on Saturday and I'm just getting warmed up!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

2:35 and I've had enough for 1 day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

are you refering to Luke 2:35

"As a result, the deepest thoughts of many hearts will be revealed. And a sword will pierce your very soul."?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I was referring to the time of day. (2:35 PM)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I was wondering maybe Maccabees 2:35 So the enemy immediately attacked them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I was wondering maybe Maccabees 2:35 So the enemy immediately attacked them.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I am inclined to 2:35p as


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Updated Pics:


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

^ Room Divider


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

That's a real beauty!

As much as I like natural finishes on wood, I have to concede that the built-in's I'm planning for our living room will be painted. Escpecially when considering the re-sale value of our house, I think that's a more moderate approach, whereas natural finishes on hardwood fixtures may be more polarizing to the market.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Pictures up top.
Walnut Kitchen with steel clad walls. Industrial look throughout the whole house.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks awesome jbay! Walnut is such a nice wood. Works well and looks great when done. Beautiful work.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You should be proud.

Though personally, I'd have gotten me with alder


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

^@top Working on a 2-tone TV unit.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

^@top - Finished Wall Unit and Table Base progress


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

That is some masterpiece!!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Have to whip out a couple of tables to increase the size of some tables I made 6 years ago for a model train set.
Need to have them finished and installed by the first. (Started on them yesterday around noon.) lol
Alder Material


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Great wood choice


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Great wood choice
> 
> - TheFridge


I knew you would be proud of me. 










amount of squeeze out I like to see


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Some good squeeze out right there. I am a liberal only when I comes to applying glue and my use of alder.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

A couple of coffee tables in the works. Bases will be wrapped with chrome chemetal, and the tops will be Walnut with a 2 1/4" edge, high gloss conversion varnish finish.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

BASE 1:




























BASE 2:


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

What made you decide to use the kerf board and the rubber ply on this one? I think You only used rubber ply on the desk pedestal didn't you?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Well…..
I'm going to cover these with the chrome metal and I thought the kerf core would give me a flatter surface.

The rubber wood isn't all that flat.

Turned out that the kerf board was too brittle to wrap the smaller base (base 2) so I went back to the rubber ply.

On the bigger base (base 1) the first layer went pretty good, but the second layer I went into panic mode and ended up stapling the crap out of it. I wasn't real happy with the result so I went back to ol faithful and wrapped the extra layer of rubber ply around it.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I've (almost)always found the rubber ply to work better for most of this kind of stuff. It isn't perfect, but I've found it to be a lot more predictable.
Perfect is what bondo and bigass sanding blocks are for


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I ve (almost)always found the rubber ply to work better for most of this kind of stuff. It isn t perfect, but I ve found it to be a lot more predictable.
> Perfect is what* bondo and bigass sanding blocks are for*
> 
> - Tony_S


LOL, that has my name all over it.

The sheet of rubber ply was in pretty good shape. 
Won't need the bondo, just the bigass sanding block should do.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

It's in the details.
Whenever I can I try to place the grain as best as I can.
Here is my 4×8 sheet and how I cut it.










Here is the Top cut out.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Built up the edging on the tops with 2 layers to make them 2 1/4" thick. 
Going to wrap them with Walnut hardwood.



















I filled the kerfs on the kerf-core with bondo just for the hey of it. Figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Cut thin strips for the edging.









Glued them onto the edges.









Routed a small 1/8" round over on the edge.









Here they are ready for stain.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Sorry! Wrong Post!*

% Abuse contact for '169.46.96.64 - 169.46.96.127' is '[email protected]'

inetnum: 169.46.96.64 - 169.46.96.127
netname: NETBLK-SOFTLAYER-RIPE-CUST-VIVI6-RIPE
descr: Vertical Scope Inc. (Main)
country: CA
admin-c: VIVI6-RIPE
tech-c: VIVI6-RIPE
status: LEGACY
mnt-by: MAINT-SOFTLAYER-RIPE
created: 2016-11-08T21:13:45Z
last-modified: 2016-11-08T21:13:45Z
source: RIPE


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I was wondering maybe Maccabees 2:35 So the enemy immediately attacked them.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That One I Like!

Ricks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I was wondering maybe Maccabees 2:35 So the enemy immediately attacked them.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> - jbay


Send them to me, for testing. Might take say a few decades….

LOL

Nice work!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This is one from a prototype- I hope to finish someday.










This one a future cnc project.










I'm thinking about naming it
*"election 2018"*


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> Some good squeeze out right there. I am a liberal only when I comes to applying glue and my use of alder.
> 
> - TheFridge


Nice.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I simply ran out of talent. 
My metal to metal seams looked like crap, at least to me. 
So I decided to improvise. I ran a walnut strip down the seam.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I would've put a strip of alder and welded it all together.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I would've put a strip of alder and welded it all together.
> 
> - TheFridge


I was going to, but since there have been a flood of post saying how great and popular Alder is, 
I haven't been able to find any, or afford it when I do.
(stuff is like gold)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm sorry. It was bound to happen.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I would've put a strip of alder and welded it all together.
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> ...


If so, my ex wife is probably responsable for the increased price.

LOL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Just about ready for delivery.
The chrome still has the peel coat on it so it's kind of dull in the pics.


















.
.
.
.
.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice, send it to 1694 Scott Blvd Decatur Ga………..

LOL


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

WOW….. I could shave in that finish…... both tables look awesome …...….cant wait for the project post :<))


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks WB, (You live in a muffler shop?)

Thanks GR8, If I would have done a full fill finish you probably could shave, but there is still grain showing so you probably wouldn't get a good shave.

Thank sras, appreciated!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Getting ready to start the next project.
A sofa back table.










I will be using LED light panels to light the glass from below.



























Unfortunately the decorative glass panels have started de-laminating, so I'm in the process of getting new glass replaced from the vendor.


















I may be putting this project on hold until new material is received.

In the meantime I have a couple of end tables to make. (kind of like these below)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Doing some saw kerfs for the rounded corners.










This is what happens when you lose focus!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Thanks WB, (You live in a muffler shop?)
> 
> - jbay


LOL, not but we have forklift and such at work, easier to unload from big trucks.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Learn something new everyday. I've heard of it. Seen it done in a fashion. But never high fashion 

See what I did there?  really though. Well executed. Gonna have to use that trick eventually.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Edging is all applied and they are ready for a good sanding and finish.























































The exterior will be wrapped with leather. I left a 1/8" lip for the leather to butt into.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Whipped up a little box for my grand daughter.
Had some walnut molding left over, so it was pretty simple to make.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Whipped up a little box for my grand daughter.
> Had some walnut molding left over, so it was pretty simple to make.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> NICE!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks Sand Surfer….


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm helping my neighbor re assemble a used kitchen she bought. Only half the island was there and she needs a base built for the other half of her granite counter top….(The top is about 5' 5" round.)









Here is the dry fit to check my sizes.









I decided to tape all the miter joints at once except for the 2 end pieces that have different angles on them.









Here it is glued together.









Here it is with the tape pulled off and sanded and also has the 2 end pieces put on, i did those seperate after the first glue up dried.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I got that tape trick for angled joints out a magazine years ago. Works great. Cannot say how many times that trick has been used on stuff.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I saw it in a cartoon once and said hold on, I think I can do it…..


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yeah buddy. I use it on small panels too. Too easy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I saw it in a cartoon once and said hold on, I think I can do it…..
> 
> - jbay


LOL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Had to match the stain to the door. Funky mustard color…
Came out pretty close.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Making an end table. It's going to have rounded corners.
Here is a SU of the idea.









I've started the rounded corners. Made a square block trimmed away extra wood,
Ran the block through the saw at an angle to get the inside cove.
Rounding the outside with my edge sander.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

NICE!!!



> Had to match the stain to the door. Funky mustard color…
> Came out pretty close.
> 
> - jbay


What kind of mustard? Grey Poupon or French's? Maybe a store brand?


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Ran the block through the saw at an angle to get the inside cove.
> 
> - jbay


Cool. I've made some pretty badass gigantic crown that way. A couple of curved bar rails as well. Had to do one with a 10" skilsaw because it was a 25' long "s" shape and already installed.(turned out the supplier/contractor couldn't even come close to the proper profile and thought he'd install it(irreversibly) anyways lol) That one was a bit sketchy. A 'hold my beer and watch this' type thing  Worked out great though. Saved the day and got the contractors money and mine!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

WB, To be honest, It was more of a Baby Poop mustard color. 
(still can't get the smell of that color out of my shop.)



> Cool. I ve made some pretty badass gigantic crown that way. A couple of curved bar rails as well. Had to do one with a 10" skilsaw because it was a 25 long "s" shape and already installed.(turned out the supplier/contractor couldn t even come close to the proper profile and thought he d install it(irreversibly) anyways lol) That one was a bit sketchy. A hold my beer and watch this type thing  Worked out great though. Saved the day and got the contractors money and mine!
> 
> - Tony_S


That's a cool story. I would have liked to see that, more so I would have liked to have been there.
I love figuring out how to do stuff like that.

I cut a 4" bevel on the edges of a cherry conference table, that had eyebrow sides, using a beam saw,
definitely a "hold my beer" type thing.

Need to start videoing these things next time….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> WB, To be honest, It was more of a Baby Poop mustard color.
> (still can t get the smell of that color out of my shop.)
> 
> - jbay


ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Cutting the grooves. Just made a quick jig to hold them at 90* 
If I were smarter I would have done it while the pieces were square.
(Got to go to Ron's "lessons learned" thread….)










View from the front.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Glued up the corners, just used some straps to clamp around everything. 
I put a frame around the bottom, and spacer boards at the back to keep everything square.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, sometimes things don't go as planned. I started back peddling on this one.

After cleaning up my corners and thinking about the radius profile I have to rout, I decided the material is not as thick as I wanted. (should have started with 1" in the first place) Another lesson learned for Ron's blog.










So I had to do something. I was just going to wrap it with a couple layers of mdf since the outside is getting covered with veneer anyway, but I didn't like that the edge would be mdf. 
So I ended up cutting a 1" wide x 1/4" thick layer of wood and wrapping the side with it, and then put on 2 layers of 1/8" bending luan, (the mdf turned out to be to stiff anyway)










This seemed much better and added a little more stiffness to the top. Time to break out the monster bit in the hand held to do some free hand routing.










OK, back to where I should have been 2 days ago.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

A pic of the 1/4×1" trim pieces being put on..










.
.

1st layer of luan applied.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Dunno I think you needed a few more clamps!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks DW.
Perfect way to close out the year, and this blog!



> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice work, Triple Zero.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I have to make a couple of end tables for my wife. These look like they will fit the bill. Do you have any finished pictures of them? Any measurements wood be a big help too. TIA


----------

